# Omega Megaquartz



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Gratuitous Omega pic.










At least it's a Quartz


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Stunning George, it could have the top off my egg any morning.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Bootifull,love that,real class


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Thank's lads - I like it too.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

It looks to be in excellent shape George







Its been looked after


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

It's pretty good Alex.

I took a chance on oBoy with a silly bet on a "Non runner, might just need a battery, all looks original", you know the sort of thing.









Anyway, it arrived I stuck a battery in it and it worked. 48 hrs later it still worked and had not varied by a single second. The bracelet did look original, the caseback and movement numbers led me to belive it was all pukka and not messed around. The only real problem was the crystal. It obviously still had it's original 70's crystal in it and it was all crazed and dull.

I took a chance and sent it off to Swiss Time Services, and was gobsmacked when it came back looking like this. The lume is gone but at least its original, but otherwise the dial is mint.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

It is one of the nicest ones I have seen.I would like one myself,but there are always others first


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I know what you mean Alex - I get very schizo about this one myself - do I want it, don't I want it????









It does not get a lot of wrist time and I sometimes think of flipping it for something I would wear more, but then I get to thinking I would perhaps miss it.

Maybe if the right opportunity came along, I don't know.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Same here,but with most of my watches









I can appreciate a lot of older stuff,and love Hummers and vintage dressy watches,but when I have one I never wear it.I will look at it for ages put it on,only to change it for something modern and chunky within half an hour


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

That's me too.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I always do it,cant help it.I have bought older and vintage watches because of the movement or how cool they look,and as a watch fanatic I should like old watches









Then I get them,and wear them around the house for a while,until I have to go out and change to a dive watch or something big and new


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I have often wondered why the Omega Quartz models seem so much better than their fairly average mechanical offerings?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Not an Omega fan then Roger?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Not an Omega fan then Roger?


Alex, I like most of their quartz offerings, especially the Marine Chronometer.

The mechanicals that I have had have been very, very average


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Same goes for most mech for me Roger







I like the Marine Chronometer too


----------

